# Welches Zelt



## Pike1982 (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo an euch alle!! 
ich kaufte mir vor einigen jahren ein zelt,welches als 100% wasserdicht galt!das war es auch aber nur 2 od. 3 jahre,und es schwitze so stark,das ich bei einem regen fast weniger nass geworden wäre#q !!welches ist eurer meinung nach das beste 1mann + zübehör zelt auf dem markt??es sollte sehr schnell und leicht aufzubauen sein.bitte um eure ratschläge und wenn möglich gleich um eine preisangabe und wo ich es eventuell bestellen könnte!!                                  schönen dank im vorraus!!


----------



## Samyber (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Hy,
bevor du hier so eine Frage beantwortet haben möchtest müsstest du uns noch erzählen, wofür, wie oft und wie teuer das Zelt sein darf !

Ansonsten bekommst du Vorschläge von Aldi-Zelten für 30 Euro bis hin zu 
Kevin-Nash Zelte für 400 Euro ! 

Welcome on Board !!!  #6


----------



## Pike1982 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

oh sorry!!!

habe mir so etwas in der der art wie das fox easy dome oder der gleichen vorgestellt!!!so um die 200 - 400 euro ist mir ein zuverlässiges zelt schon wert!!


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Fische das Nash Viper TT.Bin vollstens zufrieden. Probleme mit Schwitzwasser hab ich auch aber das hat man mit allen einwandigen Zelten. Selbst bei dem Sturm vom Wochenende Stand das Teil wie ne Eins. Gegen das Schwitzwasser müste man sich den Winterskinn kaufen! Wird mir aber zu viel geschleppe.


----------



## Pike1982 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

aber angeblich macht das easy dome keine problome mit schwitzwasser und soll noch dazu 100% dicht sein!!was kostet dein viper TT ???


----------



## petipet (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

@karpfenfuttzi,

nix für ungut, ich fisch nur mit Ruten und Rollen. Habe selbst ein RuckZuckZelt, dass taugt aber nicht im Wind. Bis Bft.4 ist es zum Unterstellen gut, dadrüber taugt es nicht. 


 "Fische das Nash Viper TT" 

Nochmal nix für ungut, aber hört sich etwas geschwollen an.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Karpfenfuttzi hats schon gesagt, ohne Doppelwand gibts immer Schwitzwasser, und MIT Doppelwand gibts auch nur etwas weniger. (die aber hauptsächlich an der Aussenwand) Da kann auch eine Belüftung und Athmungsaktivität nichts dran ändern. Bei Hoher Luftfeuchte versagen beide, und bei Nässe ist eine Athmungsaktivität auch Geschichte, das Wasser aussen dichtet die Poren ab. (Hatte ich bei meinem Letzten)

Schlaue Zelte führen das Schwitzwasser aber schnell an der Wand nach unten ab. Bei Unschlau gebauten tropfts Dir auf den Pelz.
Wichtig also: Glatte innenbeschichtung, Steile wände, überall abschüssige Oberfläche. Hört sich trivial an, haben aber noch längst nicht alle. Alles, was einer Strandmuschel gleicht, ausser dem WS Weekendtripper hat bei Regen eine fette Pfütze auf dem Dach, und das Nash hat nicht umsonst auch jahrelang den Beinamen "Tropfsteinhöhle" gehabt, die Quali hat sich da aber auch etwas verbessert. 

Regendicht sollten natürlich alle Zelte sein. Bei einigen muss man aber nach ner weile Nachimprägnieren.

Frage 2 lautet dann, wie schwer darfs werden?
3. Wie windstabil muss es sein? (Auf plattem land ohne Baumbestand fegt der Mistral alles instabile einfach weg, das meiste kriegt man allein gar nicht erst aufgebaut)
4. Muss es selbst ohne Häringe stehen, oder Campiert man selten auf Betonboden?
5. Muss es richtig Moover-Tauglich sein, oder ist es egal, ob die Aufbauprozedur ne halbe Stunde dauert?
6. wie Teuer wurde ja schon angesprochen.
7. was für teile darf man bei Euch aufstellen? (Bei uns gibts teilweise "Nur Schirme+Überwurf"-Regelungen. Da sollte man evtl auch etwas zukunftsträchtig kaufen, der nächste Stammtischstratege, der einem was verbieten will, ist meist nicht weit.)
 Daher hab ich mir die Tage in NL ein Aqua Pioneer gekauft. Passen zur not sogar 2 Liegen Quer rein, wird aber dann eng.
http://www.aquaproducts.co.uk/ 
Mit 570€ zzgl. 2 paar Stormpoles ws. jenseits von Bezahlbar.

Vielleicht ist aber das Aqua Armo (435€) im Bereich des Finanzierbaren, Es ist jedenfalls eines der wenigen Zelte, die sich auch bei 10 Beaufort noch gut aufbauen lassen. Und es ist in der Verarbeitung weit besser wie sämtliche Kopieen, die meist leicht brechende dünne Billig-Alustangen haben. (Nash, Hutchinson, WS, Ultimate / X2, ...)
Henk spricht übrigens perfektes Deutsch und versendet viel nach D.
Das JRC STI soll wohl auch ganz gut sein, kann ich aber weder bestätigen noch dementieren. Und für 350€ würd ichs nicht ausprobieren.

Einiges Billiger (um 230€ in der Grundversion) ist das TNT Weekend-Tripper von der Watersportzentrale in Genk. www.watersportcentrale.de Stabiles Material, durchdachte Belüftung, leichter. Dafür ist aber auch Stangendurchpfriemeln angesagt, und bei Starkem Wind brauchts 2 Leute zum Aufbauen.
Noch Billiger (160€) und ähnlich in der Bauweise ist auch das Nash Hurricane. Es ist aber auch gut was schlechter.

Zu den echten Domes kann ich so nicht viel sagen. Das ist hier ein Zelt und darf nicht aufgestellt werden. Die, die ich von woanders kenne, haben mich aber auch alle nicht überzeugt. Dünne Plane + noch dünneres Gestänge sehen stark nach Abspannorgien aus, wenns halbwegs windstabil sein soll. Siehe Expeditionszelte, die ws. eh empfehlenswerter sind, als der Fox-Plastikmüll. Die meisten sind auch 2Mann-Versionen.
Qualitativ überzeugend ist natürlich das von http://www.karsten-tenten.nl/ Aber höllig schwer und lauseteuer. Dafür stehts ws. sogar noch wenn das festbetonierte Pod längst weggeflogen ist. Ich kenne jedenfalls kein Stabileres Zelt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pike1982 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

mir wäre ein fastup am liebsten!wieviel kosten bei euch in deutschland die fox domes??oder was ist mit den zelten die pelzer im programm hat?wer versendet die dinger nach österreich??


----------



## The_Duke (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Kollege verwendet das Pelzer Fastup Villa.
Hat dafür so um die 380 Euronen gelöhnt. Gibts inzwischen aber billiger für knappe 300.-
Er ist sehr zufrieden damit und diesen Nörgler zufrieden zu stellen heisst schon was   Ist allerdings ne 2-Personen-Tüte
Google sagt daß es hier ganz günstig ist:
http://www.yatego.com/site/p_3f7c288d41c90_3f7946f491f565.9_pelzer-fastup-villa.htm


----------



## Albatros (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Moin Pike#h

habe zwar mit dem Karpfenfischen nichts am Hut, weiß aber von 2 Spezies aus dem AB, daß für Sie auf keinen Fall Fox Zelte in Frage kommen. Sollen qualitativ sehr schlecht sein und bei Problemen und Reparaturen kann es fast eine ganze Saison dauern, bevor Du es wieder bekommst. Für die Beiden kommt nur ein Nash Zelt oder ähnlich in Frage. Alle Fox Zelt Besitzer nun nicht gleich schimpfen, ich gebe nur das weiter, was ich gehört habe...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Also mein Fox Evolution Bivy hält schon gut 2 Jahre ohne große Probleme, es is immer noch dicht und hat mitlerweile sogar schon nen Orkan überlebt...
Kaufen würd ich es trotzdem nie im Leben zum vollen Preis, da gibt es bessere.


----------



## Schutty (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

wenn du 400€ ausgeben willst hol dir ein titan von nash!!!


----------



## Pike1982 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

wo kann ich mir den die nash zelte im net anschauen und bestellen???


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

www.kl-Angelsport.de u.a.
Beeil Dich dann aber, dieses Billig-Titan ist ein Auslaufmodell. Im Neuen Katalog schon nicht mehr drin, da gehts ab 530€ los. Und das Teil gibts einmal mit festem Boden (Titan High Top DOME) und einmal mit herausnehmbaren (Titan High Top)!!!

Ich würds mir auch vorher unbedingt in Natura anschauen!!! Kommentar von nem Kollegen, als er es das erste mal in Natura sah: "Waaas, sooo klein ist das, und das Material könnte aber auch was Dicker sein für den Kurs."
Meiner Meinung nach könnten übrigens auch die Nähte was besser sein. 

Son Pelzer Fast up Teil (Villa 2-Mann) hat sich ein Kollege mal bestellt. Gestänge vom 2 mann, Plane schien vom 1 mann geliefert, war jedenfalls viel zu klein. So wars definitiv nicht aufzubauen. Ist gleich zurückgegangen...
Das Shelter gibts auch von Chub und Hagorsports. Na, wo wird das wohl gebaut? 

Und zu Fox: Wenn die Kältebruchanfälligen Plastikteile nicht wären, wären die Domes zumindestens besser als die der anderen Karpfenkrempel-Hersteller. (Ums mal vorsichtig auszudrücken  )
Oder anders gesagt, das letzte richtig überzeugende Zelt von denen ist anfang der 90er gebaut worden, das hab ich gebraucht gekauft, und nach 9jährigem harten einsatz fürs selbe Geld wieder verkauft.

Nur glaub ich noch nicht dran, das Nash viel bessere Reperaturzeiten hat. Früher zumindestens nicht. Der lässt den Unsinn nämlich auch woanders (Fernost) fertigen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Hi,

hab mir mal das 2man chub cyfisch II geleistet. mit knapp an die 500.- euro nicht günstig für so ein kleines zelt mit überwurf.
die 20mm alustangen machen das ganze sehr stabil, ist sauber verarbeitet. es scheint sehr windfest zu sein, lässt sich aber nicht mehr zusätzlich abspannen....

es sind keine plastigteile verarbeitet, alles massiv. die haut ist zwar mit 6oz relativ dünn sollte aber nicht von nachteil sein. steht schnell und steht ohne häringe.

kann leider noch nicht mehr darüber sagen, langzeittests stehen aus. macht mal nen guten eindruck. sehr ähnlich dem JRC STI jedoch ohne die großen lüftungsgitter oben...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> .... die haut ist zwar mit 6oz relativ dünn ...



Also da kenne ich wesentlich dünneres Material, BadPoldi!   
6oz ist doch echt eine vernünftige Stärke für ein Zeltmaterial.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Da hast Du aber ne Menge bezahlt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30758&item=3678709235&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Hi Holger,

nee ich ich meinte das 2man also cyfish II sowie incl. dem überwurf. sprach von listenpreis. liegt beim zelt glaub ich bei 349.- euros und überwurf oder winderskin bei 125.- euros macht knapp 500.- oder? na gut 474.- teuronen.....

laut liste.....

hab natürlich nicht soviel bezahlt, mein bester freund ist TD und wohnt 200m von mir entfernt..... )

@Pilkman, na wie mans nimmt gegen das powerplus z.b. scheint die zeltwand wie ein pergamentpapier.......

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

@ Badpoldi
Das erklärt natürlich alles.

Und die Powerplus sind materialtechnisch aber auch ne Hausnummer. Da ist wohl alles andere eher Dünn gegen.

6oz ist doch schon durchaus brauchbar, auch wenn 5000mm Wassersäule eher so mittelmass ist (Gute outdoorzelte haben 8000-10000mm). Andere Tacklehersteller bauen aber auch mit 4 und sogar 2oz Stoff und finden genug Dumme, dies kaufen. (die dann hoffentlich nie eine Brombeerhecke o.ä. in der nähe haben werden #d )

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Hi,

@holger ich dacht mir halt überwurf = 5000mm und zelt = 5000mm gibt dann 10000mm oder 25000mm? ))

ne scherz beiseite, bis dato hats mir noch von keinem zelt reingeregnet, aber der wind hat schon so einiges zerstört... darum die alustangenkonstruktion. wobei die alten fox zelte auch gut waren meiner meinung nach. aber schwer zum aufstellen....

du hast doch das pioneer oder? wie bist damit eigentlich zufrieden? das hatt ich auch in der ängeren wahl....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Bisher top, hatte es aber noch nicht bei richtigem Hardcorewetter im Einsatz.
Wird also noch nen Jahr dauern, bis ich jedes wetter abgedeckt hab.

Ist aber nicht gerade leicht, 8,5 Kg alles in allem muss ich schon mindestens mitschleppen. Die 6Kg aus dem Katalog sind ohne Stormpoles, Häringe, Aufbauhebel und Tasche...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carp Dav (22. September 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Hallo 
Was haltet Ihr von Ultimate Villa Dome?
Dieses Zelt wollte ich mir Kaufen, wollte aber zuerst Eure Meinung wissen.

Gruß
Carp Dav


----------



## underwater (23. September 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Soll das ein Angelzelt oder ein "allgemeines" Trekkingzelt sein?

Wenn letzteres, so kann ich Dir a) welche von Bibler oder Black Diamond empfehlen, vor allem das BD Lighthouse - infos unter www.bdel.com, zu beziehen bei www.gecko-climbing.de

oder b) mein gerade mal 10 Tage benutztes TheNorthFAce Canyonlands anbieten, was ich mir wegen Kauf eines besagten Black Diamonds für 180 € abgeben will. Hat Neu ca. 300€ gekostet, wiegt nur 1,45kg und ist so gut wie NEU... 

Wenn Du Interesse hast, melde Dich unter kdj1000@web.de

Gruß Underwater


----------



## Carp Dav (23. September 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Hi.
Bei mir sollte es schon ein Angelzelt sein.

ciao


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. September 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Das Ultimate glänzt leider nicht gerade durch Zuverlässigkeit, ich hab schon welche gesehen, wo Aufgebaut im Laden schon die Stangen ausgebrochen waren.

Dieselbe Bauweise gibts von Chub, siehe BadPoldi.
Von der Watersportcentrale das soll angeblich brauchbar sein, meine begeisterung auf der Messe hielt sich aber in Grenzen, wenn ich ehrlich bin. 
Und als Zweiwandsystem von JRC.
Die sind alle nicht viel Teurer, aber alle garantiert besser.

Und dann natürlich noch das wirklich erstklassige original von Aqua, aber mit 435€ ohne Zubehör und Versand leider kein schnäppchen.

(Es gibt noch mehr, X2, Eliminator, Hutchinson,... aber da sollte man dann vorsichtig sein.)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carp Dav (24. September 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Hi Geraetefetischist 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich werde mich dann nach anderen Modellen umschauen.

Gruß
Carp Dav


----------



## Pilkman (24. September 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> ... von der Watersportcentrale das soll angeblich brauchbar sein, meine begeisterung auf der Messe hielt sich aber in Grenzen, wenn ich ehrlich bin. ...



Wir meinen jetzt das Scout von TNT, hmm?!

Ich kenne das Scout leider noch nicht aus der Praxis, aber mich würde interessieren, welche Sachen Dich an dem Zelt nicht gerade Deine Begeisterung gefunden haben... #h ... bisher hab ich nämlich durchweg nur positives Feedback von den Scout-Besitzern in anderen Foren gehört; zumindest von denen, die die verbesserte zweite Version ihr eigen nennen. Gut, mit dem Besitzerstolz ist das ja immer so eine Sache, deswegen mal die Bitte um Deine Meinung...

PS: Hier gibts noch einen kleinen Bericht über das TNT Scout...

http://www.cipro.de/tnt/domes/domestest.htm#TNT Scout Bivy


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. September 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Ich habs halt nur auf der Messe in Genk gesehen, da stand es irgendwie wackelig. Trotzdem es fest auf ner Holzplatte montiert war. Zwar längst nicht so wackelig, wie das Nash, aber einiges schlechter als das Aqua und Chub.
Wird wohl auch das erste Modell gewesen sein, das war da gerade frisch raus.

Und auf Cipro.de werden alle WS Produkte (Boardsponsor) irgendwie in den Himmel Gelobt. Nicht, das sie schlecht wären, aber die Testberichte sind dadurch irgendwie nicht die Glaubwürdigsten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (24. September 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> ... und auf Cipro.de werden alle WS Produkte (Boardsponsor) irgendwie in den Himmel Gelobt. Nicht, das sie schlecht wären, aber die Testberichte sind dadurch irgendwie nicht die Glaubwürdigsten. ...



Das stimmt. Insofern hab ich es bei dem Link auch vermieden, von einem Test- oder Erfahrungsbericht zu sprechen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Falls interesse besteht: Mein Fox EVO muss weg, ist komplett mit Boden, Futteral und Sturmstangen, is zwar etwas gebraucht aber komplett dicht, bei Interesse PM.

PS: Über den Preis werden wir uns schon einig


----------



## ObiOne (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

So, nu bin ich auch mal dran, bin ich verwirrt und stehe vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung |uhoh:

Bis jetzt war ich voll auf das Fox Euro Easy Dome xs eingeschossen, jedoch hab ich hier gelesen das die Qualität von Fox in den letzten Jahren zu wünschen übrig lässt...

Naja, nu steh ich vor der Qual der Wahl und habe mitlerweile 4 die zu meinen Favoriten gehören #d

1. Fox Euro Easy Dome XS (Neuheit 2007, bauglich mit Fox Euro Easy Dome X... was ist die Veränderung?) 

2.Nash Double Top Extreme 2 MAN

3. Trakker Zelt - Armo MK II Bivvy - 1 Man (Wie siehts hier mit Kondenswasser aus, gibt es ein Innenzelt mit herausnehmbarer Bodenplane?)

4. Chub Cyfish Plus 2Man 


Ich hoffe das sich ein Paar finden die mir etwas mehr über diese Zelte verraten können um mir den Kauf zu erleichtern |licht

Liebe Grüße Obi |wavey:


----------



## carphunter dorste (2. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

bin neu hier und  wollte mal fragen was ihr von dem  aqua armo mk2 2mann zelt  haltet  weil ich hab vor mir das zuzulegen wäre nett wenn ihr mir dazu wa sagen könntet mfg  kevin


----------



## climber (3. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

die beste Qualität an Zelten bekommt man nach meiner Meinung bei Hilleberg. 
Die Teile finden nicht umsonst Anwendung bei etlichen Berg- und Polexkursionen.
Allerdings kosten die so richtig Geld.

Ich habe meines seit 10 Jahren und ist immer noch so gut wie neu.
Am besten ist der Reißtest von diesem Material, da habe ich so manche Wette am Abend gewonnen.

ciao climber


----------



## hoyzer (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

@carphunter dorste

aqua und trakker, gleiche zelte (ich glaub aqua bekommt man schwerer)

ich hab den trakker armo dome (ist ne zweimannversion) und nen extra überwurf (extented overwrap two man vom armo II), das zelt ist sehr gut verarbeitet und kein problem mit schwitzwasser. das material ist wie goretex (Trakker: aquatex)ohne Überwurf hast du viele möglichkeiten des aufbaus:

mit innenkabine, ohne innenkabine oder offen (front). auch wenn es recht teuer ist, ich würde es dem armoII 2man vorziehen...

nachteil: relativ schwer (wegen boden), und relativ großes packmaß


----------



## scolo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

hallo an alle,

bin am überlegen mir das 
*Fox Royale Bivvy Standard zu kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?*


----------



## Michael geuting (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Zelt*

Suche aqua products pionner !!!


----------

